# Poco Bueno, Doc bar, me San peppy bloodline



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Seriously????*_

_These are legendary bloodlines_...the "real" foundation bloodlines some of them.
Proven bloodlines of generations of horses who did their jobs well and passed their genes down the line.

Just some small information for you to read about some of those names...
_Our Foundation Bloodlines - Burnin Rose Ranch
NFQHA Foundation Quarter Horses Blood Precentage Chart
:runninghorse2:....
_


----------



## Mandeyoung (Jun 2, 2016)

This is my papers on my Winnie and my Val


----------



## Mandeyoung (Jun 2, 2016)

My word those are some big boys they make Wheelin and Buenos (smokes) look small.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Go to allbreedpedigree.com and put in your horses name_. {here below is the link}_
_Ares Winchester Dean Quarter Horse_
Look to see how many in his background you can click on and find out what accomplishments they had...
A who's who of shows and recognition for many not far back in his bloodline.
Old blood, pure blood and proven blood....

To me it is fun to see what the ancestors have done.
It though changes nothing about how you like your boy...
Enjoy!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Those horses are royalty in the working ranch and cutting horse world. There is a lot of Lena horses on there, which can either be a good thing or a bad thing LOL. Sounds like you got a really good one.

He is probably athletic as all get out and I'm sure would eat a cow for breakfast if given the chance.


----------



## Mandeyoung (Jun 2, 2016)

Ares is my horse I just finished getting his information there today. Since I had every intention of gelding him I didn't give him any of his family name


----------



## Mandeyoung (Jun 2, 2016)

I work on the farm with the horses where he was breed and my job is to hand break and halter train the babies. I never really paid attention to the bloodlines I just like being the one that gets to spend all the time the babies and the mommas. It has taken a year or so for them mommas to let me have free run around the babies and where I can walk out in the field in the middle of that herd. But I love them. We had 7 this year 5 studs and 2 fillies


----------



## Mandeyoung (Jun 2, 2016)

There is a lot of the same names but they been tested and they are good I have only seen one of those babies turn our just high rung and full of **** and vinagar at times. Absolutely the most beautiful gruella stud has a beautiful natural gait just prances darn thing can stop and turn on a dime


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool, nice babies.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Lucky, you!


----------

